# Grade 1 Schooling in South Africa



## sasominaik (May 23, 2011)

Hi All,

Apologies if the similar topic is already discussed on the forum. I could not find it so positing a new thread to have a quick clarification.

I am planning to move to South Africa, most probably to either Durban or Cape Town. Kindly provide the clarifications for the following;

* which place is comparatively safer?
* which place has got more facilities with regards to schooling for the kids?
* my 5 years old son will be requiring an admission to Grade 1 in an international/English medium good school. any recommendations?
* will he be able to start the school before i get the Work Permit or it is only possible after that?
* can he join the school in the middle of the academic term, say the term starts in Jan next year & my son joins after a couple of months or so, will the school allow that; whats the general trend there?

regards,


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sasominaik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if the similar topic is already discussed on the forum. I could not find it so positing a new thread to have a quick clarification.
> 
> ...


Depends on where you live in any of those cities as to which one would be the safest.
Both cities have excellent schools
Best school will depend on where you live.. difficult to answer that, do you want to know about private, model C or state schools ( the latter not recommended)
I do not think he can start schooling before you have a work permit, how else do you wish to enrol him at a school if your prolonged stay cannot be confirmed?
Some schools may take him in during the middle of the year, but depending on his level of education, they may refuse to do so.


----------



## sasominaik (May 23, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Depends on where you live in any of those cities as to which one would be the safest.
> Both cities have excellent schools
> Best school will depend on where you live.. difficult to answer that, do you want to know about private, model C or state schools ( the latter not recommended)
> I do not think he can start schooling before you have a work permit, how else do you wish to enrol him at a school if your prolonged stay cannot be confirmed?
> Some schools may take him in during the middle of the year, but depending on his level of education, they may refuse to do so.


Kindly recommend me the areas within Durban & Cape Town where i can find the "secured complex/compounds" (2 bed room etc).. also i want to know few of the private schools so that i can probably contact them for further clarifications. any ideas about the fees structure would be excellent !!, as i said earlier he will be seeking an admission in Grade 1 as already has completed the KG 1 & 2. there is one more thing i was reading on the same forum about the medical issues in SA especially for the kids..i'm not sure about that, hence want some advice as if its really not a good place for growing kids from health perspective !!

regards,
Ali


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sasominaik said:


> Kindly recommend me the areas within Durban & Cape Town where i can find the "secured complex/compounds" (2 bed room etc).. also i want to know few of the private schools so that i can probably contact them for further clarifications. any ideas about the fees structure would be excellent !!, as i said earlier he will be seeking an admission in Grade 1 as already has completed the KG 1 & 2. there is one more thing i was reading on the same forum about the medical issues in SA especially for the kids..i'm not sure about that, hence want some advice as if its really not a good place for growing kids from health perspective !!
> 
> regards,
> Ali


Hi Ali
I do not live in CT or Durban myself, my suggestion would be to google the relevant cities with your request regarding security complexes.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

And you need to have a work permit , I must stress that.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Kids will need a "study visa" too! Ours did.

Not for the school but for the Home Affairs


----------

